# Dent in shell



## tortoiseluvr (Sep 6, 2010)

I was taking pictures of my sulcata today and noticed two dents on both sides of his shell almost directly across from each other. It almost looks like someone was holding him there with their fingers and left a mark. I have no idea what caused it but I was hoping someone else might. It is possible the dents have been there for a while and I have not noticed it because it is not extremely obvious. He has some pyramiding but I have prevented it from getting worse for almost a year. The pyramiding has never been severe enough to make any parts of his shell soft. Any ideas???


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 6, 2010)

Would the dents be over the hip area? This is usually a sign that the tortoise suffered from MBD at one time or another.


----------



## tortoiseluvr (Sep 6, 2010)

emysemys said:


> Would the dents be over the hip area? This is usually a sign that the tortoise suffered from MBD at one time or another.



Yes they are in that area. That makes sense. His pyramiding is no longer getting worse, but can this happen again? While he grows and his pyramiding does not get worse will his shell smooth out over time because it appears to be getting smoother or am I just imagining it? Thank you!


----------



## melbeebe1980 (Sep 6, 2010)

what does MBD mean? I am still working on getting to know the alphabet soup!


----------



## dolfanjack (Sep 6, 2010)

melbeebe1980 said:


> what does MBD mean? I am still working on getting to know the alphabet soup!



Metabolic bone disease. I happens when the body doesn't get enough calcium it is taken from the bones. Think of it as osteoporosis only in young turtles and tortoises.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 6, 2010)

It doesn't actually go away or "get better," but it looks like it smooths out because the new growth is smooth and the bumps get farther apart. Just make sure he gets plenty of calcium-rich foods and plenty of water and he will be fine.


----------



## tortoiseluvr (Sep 6, 2010)

emysemys said:


> It doesn't actually go away or "get better," but it looks like it smooths out because the new growth is smooth and the bumps get farther apart. Just make sure he gets plenty of calcium-rich foods and plenty of water and he will be fine.


 
Thank you so much that is a huge relief. I got my sulcata in my earlier days of tortoise keeping and I have learned the hard way about buying from bad places and not being careful about whose advice to listen to.


----------

